# "Canada: Above and Beyond"



## MarkOttawa (16 Oct 2009)

CBC television documentary, four one-hour parts:
http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/aviation/

CBC-TV: Oct. 8, 15, 22, 29 at 8 pm
CBC Newsworld: Oct. 9, 16, 24, 30 at 10 pm ET/PT
On the Web: Day after first broadcast.

Details of each program here:
http://www.radio-canada.ca/emissions/canada_above_and_beyond/documentary/

Video promo here:
http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/Doc_Zone/Canada_Above_and_Beyond/ID=1269430704

Mark
Ottawa


----------

